# Boy or girl?? Gender scan TOMORROW!



## capegirl7

Hi ladies!!
The tech told me she was 75% sure our baby was a girl at our 12 week scan based on the nub! But if the nub is what I'm looking at it looks boy to me! 

Please tell me what you think!!!!! We are so excited to find out!
 



Attached Files:







20130806_144952.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 70









20130806_154126.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 69


----------



## capegirl7

Anyone?


----------



## first time ma

im not sure on this one, its really early to tell, but maybe the little nub is part of the umbilical cord??


----------



## capegirl7

True! Thanks for looking. I'd be lucky to have another dd


----------



## first time ma

Oh no problem hun!  Let me know how your 20 week ultrasound goes! I want to know what your having!


----------



## capegirl7

I will! Can't wait to know for sure!


----------



## WantaBelly

I guess :blue:


----------



## capegirl7

Thank you :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Looks pink to me. First pic is a foot methinks


----------



## JessPape

I'm wanting to say boy.


----------



## capegirl7

JessPape said:
 

> I'm wanting to say boy.

I know I think boy from picture but tech was so convincing. BLAH!


----------



## _jellybean_

I really think the second pic looks pink . Has a tech at ingender had a looksie?


----------



## capegirl7

Everyone said boy on ingender lol


----------



## xSweetTartx

I circled in red what I see. I think the first picture doesn't show the nub at all. In the second though it appears to be a girly nub.

Time will tell though!
 



Attached Files:







capegirl7 scan 1.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 17









capegirl7 scan 2.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## capegirl7

xSweetTartx said:


> I circled in red what I see. I think the first picture doesn't show the nub at all. In the second though it appears to be a girly nub.
> 
> Time will tell though!

I do think I agree with you! Time will tell is right :) Now the wait!


----------



## _jellybean_

If the techs there said blue, I'd believe them. They are Coldwater, CC (not sure if she still posts though), and lovemy4.


----------



## pokatobug

Looks like a :pink: to me :flower:


----------



## capegirl7

Thank you :) ya I had coldwater and lovemy4 respond and said they would lean to blue. Now I'm so curious


----------



## lesh07

I think boy. Xx


----------



## 888

I think boy! Can you look at mine please?


----------



## Lucy3

I certainly does look like boy bits to the untrained eye! But I'm thinking the professional must see it differently :) either way, cute!! I've put mine up, take a look!


----------



## Babyfor2

If I go off the first pic I think boy? But I also think that couldn't be a foot. Also there is an angle to it.... Going off the second pic I say girl!


----------



## capegirl7

Thank you ladies!! I'm trying to find your posts and can't!


----------



## capegirl7

Early gender scan booked for sept 7! Any more guesses??!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I want to say :blue: here for some reason :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Nub pic 2 looks girly :)


----------



## lucky_star

I'm guessing boy!!


----------



## capegirl7

6 more days girls!! Anyone else?


----------



## MelliPaige

Guessing girl! Just a guess though :)


----------



## capegirl7

Thanks! Four days left!


----------



## cpalmer27

Tricky. First pic looks boy second looks girl.however first pic looks to near stomach so nub maybe cord instead?! Doesn't matter what tech said when I had my 12 week scan she said guesses at 12 weeks has gone wrong loads even when top consultants have said I don't think anyone at 12 weeks can be 100%. So I'm going to guess girl!! Hope you get what you want


----------



## capegirl7

Thank you! No preference just a healthy baby :)


----------



## Batman909

I guess girl


----------



## capegirl7

Thank you :) We find out tomorrow!! Anymore guesses!?


----------



## countrymom119

I'd have to guess boy. Can't wait to hear


----------



## boobee

I think a girl because of the skull shape :)


----------



## MariposaTam

Boy :)


----------



## capegirl7

Thanks everyone! Scan is at 11 tomorrow. I will update you all :)


----------



## capegirl7

4.5 hours to go!!!


----------



## countrymom119

How exciting! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## capegirl7

I have been convinced it's a girl because the ultrasound tech guessed that at 12 weeks, I just NEED to know. I would love either though really :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Any update?.


----------



## countrymom119

Looking for an update as well :)


----------



## capegirl7

Well it's started the cord was in the legs and the babies hands were down there for an hour! They said they think its a girl because they saw no boy parts. Then I left ate lunch came back and there there it was.. Boy parts!! So I'm team blue! They said 99.9% sure! I will upload picture asap.


----------



## sunshine523

Congrats! Were you hoping for a boy? Wow, they let you leave and come back?! Was this a private scan somewhere?


----------



## capegirl7

We had no preference! Have a 17 month dd. I still don't believe it and in shock!!!! Yes private scan haha


----------



## sunshine523

That's exciting! I have a 15 month old DD and was told 90% for a boy the other day at 12 wks. I'm thinking about doing a private scan in a few weeks to know for sure. I don't think I can wait til 20


----------



## lucky_star

Congrats to you can't wait to see us pics!!:)


----------



## countrymom119

Congrats!!


----------



## capegirl7




----------



## Batman909

Congrats :)


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies I added a new thread asking about my potty shot!! Please tell me what you think!


----------

